# Max's AXJ Title



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi, Just a small brag. At an Agility trial this past weekend at Decatur Alabama Max earned his AXJ title with a 2nd place win.

We are now moved up with the B's to start earning our MACH points. I'll try to post pictures soon.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

congrats 
holy titles


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Congratulations!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Great job!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote: Hi, Just a small brag. At an Agility trial this past weekend at Decatur Alabama Max earned his AXJ title with a 2nd place win.


Small brag, SMALL BRAG!!!!!!!!!!!!! Are you kidding? That's a huge brag. Congrats!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Okay MaggieRoseLee, you're right HUGE brag. I cant believe we're now going for MACH points. This is my first Agility dog and my first do everything I can with dog. Max is truely amazing. I cant wait until my next trial in June. 

Thanks guys for the comments.


----------

